
IEEE P2413 – Standard for an Architectural Framework for the IoT - michaelsbradley
https://standards.ieee.org/develop/project/2413.html
======
michaelsbradley
See also the Industrial Internet Consortium's RAII:

[http://www.iiconsortium.org/IIRA-1-7-ajs.pdf](http://www.iiconsortium.org/IIRA-1-7-ajs.pdf)

and Plattform Industrie's RAMI 4.0:

[http://www.zvei.org/Downloads/Automation/5305%20Publikation%...](http://www.zvei.org/Downloads/Automation/5305%20Publikation%20GMA%20Status%20Report%20ZVEI%20Reference%20Architecture%20Model.pdf)

Obviously, the _Industrial_ IoT has a set of concerns that may or may not be
shared with other IoT sectors (or the IoT in general), but there is broad
overlap when it comes to defining standards.

